# check out my new magnetic stirer



## samuel-a (Nov 11, 2009)

1 - heatsink - free
1 - computer fan 12V DC - free
1 - aluminium cover - free
1 - transformer - free
1 - Teflon coated stir bar - 1.2$
2 - magnets out of hard drive - free

glued the two magnet on top of the center of the fan, + polar on one side and - on the other.
waited one day for glue to dray... and here we go....

very very simple procces, and save your self 120$

View attachment 1


----------



## Irons (Nov 11, 2009)

samuel-a said:


> 1 - heatsink - free
> 1 - computer fan 12V DC - free
> 1 - aluminium cover - free
> 1 - transformer - free
> ...



I'm impressed. Even better, cut hole in the top of old Pentium4 computer. Modify fan. Now you have heat as well. Cook as you surf the NET. :mrgreen:

I have a perfect flat heating element to attach the Heat sink to.


----------



## LeftyTheBandit (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm building one!!!


----------



## AlanInMo (Nov 12, 2009)

Now that's a superior imagination! Pictures speak a thousand words.. Great idea samuel-a! :lol:


----------



## pudi.dk (Jan 17, 2010)

Picture1
Picture 2
Picture 3


----------



## Noxx (Jan 17, 2010)

I did something similar with an old cigar box. The fan in the box, with a HD magnet glued to it. It worked for some time but fan bearing failed.


----------



## Frankk12 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi samuel-a 
That looks very good.
Would it be possible to explain this more in detail for example 
where does the magnets out of hard drice go
Thanks


----------



## Palladium (Jan 17, 2010)

http://www.instructables.com/id/magnetic_stirrer_1/


----------



## Frankk12 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi Palladium
Thanks for that link
I found a computer fan and an adapter
If you look at this picture
http://www.instructables.com/id/Magnetic-Stirrer/step1/Set-up-your-PC-fan/

The person has the 2 wires from the fan and 1 outlet with a hole(whatever its called).
I dont think you can stick those 2 wires into the adapter hole
Can someone tell me how I can do this right 
Thanks


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 18, 2010)

Easiest way would be find a plug that fits, that you could put on the end of the wires. 
Jim


----------



## samuel-a (Jan 18, 2010)

Frankk12 

this 'outlet' has + and - like all DC power supplies
the inside (the hole) is one of them and the metal on the out sine is one of them.

i just cut it off, connect the cable them selfs (with a switch for on and off).
if you connect it wrong, it just won't work and you will know to connect the opposite way...

good luck
SAMUEL


----------



## Frankk12 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi samuel-a 
Thanks for your help
I found an transformer and connected it to a fan and its working
The heat sink from the computer why do you have that is it to give heat.


----------



## samuel-a (Jan 18, 2010)

no

the heat sink is there just to add wight and stability to keep it from dancing around on the the table, specially when stirring a low wight vessle.

keep in mind, that the magnets should be placed to give ass less vibration as possible.
anuther thing, if you are buying teflon coated stir bar, it's actually a magnet by it's self with + and - poles, so you should have tow magnet mounted on the fan, each one to catch one side of the bar...

if you are using simple scrap metal bar, then one magnet is enough


----------



## PreciousMexpert (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi samuel-a

This is something I just discovered her it is very good
1 - Teflon coated stir bar - 1.2$


I have magnets but they are not from a hard drive can I use this instead of hard drive magnets
2 - magnets out of hard drive - free


Thanks


----------



## goldnugget77 (Jan 19, 2010)

> + polar on one side and - on the other


I dont think you can use any magnets.
I am trying to take apart a hard drive disc 
Is the any valuable metals in there I know about the neodmyium metals in the magnet
Is ther a thread that talks about this
Thanks


----------



## goldnugget77 (Jan 19, 2010)

I am taking apart a hard drive 
I went to you tube for ideas
One video said that the rare earth metal was in the pieace that was holding the arm 
I took it apart and there was 2 magnets
I was expecting round magnets
Also the centre pieace that is holding the discs I cant take them apart because you ceed star shaped screw driver
Is there another way to take apart those round things also are they also magnets..

How about the orange cable does that have any metals
Thanks


----------



## samuel-a (Jan 19, 2010)

PreciousMexpert ,

Neodymium magnets from hard drive the the best for this task, they are stornger and lighter then others at the same diamentions and usually shaped as a curve which is good to our round fan.


goldnugget77, 
there's a bunch of PM's types in hard drives (including the PCB):



-platters may contain platinum (newer HD)
-actuator arm may contain gold on the running along brwon flat cabls
- Neodymium magnet are actually an alloy (Nd2Fe14B) rather then pure Neodymium .


----------



## goldnugget77 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi samuel-a
In the centre of the disc there are things that look like nuts that are screwed 
what are they I also thought that they were the magnets
then the magnets are like half a circle 


http://images.google.com/images?gbv=2&hl=en&sa=1&q=hard+drive&aq=0&oq=hard&aqi=g10&start=0


----------



## PreciousMexpert (Jan 20, 2010)

I had a cheap computer fan and it was working 
I placed 2 neodmyium magnets in the centre of the fan
one side of the magnet was facing up and the other side facing down.
Now the fan is not working anymore
Noxx was saying smoething about doing this 


> I did something similar with an old cigar box. The fan in the box, with a HD magnet glued to it. It worked for some time but fan bearing failed.


Anyway its not a big deal but I wanted have one of the stirers


----------



## PreciousMexpert (Jan 20, 2010)

Does anyone know where to find the prices of rare earth metals


----------



## samuel-a (Jan 20, 2010)

goldnugget77, 
i don't belive there somthing worth while in this nuts...

PreciousMexpert ,
the cigar box is the same idea, just different housing...
find your self a good looking 12V fan... the magnets will not effect it.


----------



## dick b (Jan 20, 2010)

Could be that the weight of the magnets overpower the fan motor, they don't have much horsepower and may not be able to spin the increased weight.
dickb


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 20, 2010)

Maybe smaller magnets from laptop hard drives will work.


----------



## dick b (Jan 20, 2010)

I've got a Corning PC-351 hotplate/stirrer and it has a small fan/stirrer motor that is about 3"x4"x2" with a 1/4' shaft to run the stirrer and cool the unit. Thats why I don't think the fan is big enough to spin the magnets.
Mine will spin a 1/2" x 2" spin bar in a 2L flask and really mix it up.
dickb


----------



## golddie (Jan 21, 2010)

These are very powerful nagnets 
It killed my cheap fan
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neodymium_magnet

Steve did some reasearch here
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=45&t=610&hilit=neodymium
http://www.goldrecovery.us/images/NiTestsHNO3.jpg

http://www.metal-pages.com/metalprices/neodymium/
On this site there are prices
It says 34 dollars a Kilo



> alloy of neodymium, iron, and boron to form the Nd2Fe14B tetragonal crystalline structure


Who would buy these things


----------



## samuel-a (Jan 21, 2010)

> Who would buy these things



good question.... i the meanwhile i'm collecting them... i have now a few Kg's

BTW, i have used for my stirer the thin type, i belive it to be 1 mm thick


----------

